# Woke Up One Morning



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No not a blues song







. I woke up to this sight from my bedroom window - shame about the house/chimney/aerial









Cool colours though


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ahh nice Paul.

We don't seem to get sunrises like that here. Mind you, how would I know


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice one Paul









I love sunrise/sunset photographs.

I'm rarely up early enough to catch the sunrise, but here's a sunset I tried to capture ages ago in my SLR days. The patch of sky was actually quite small so I had to use a 300mm telephoto. No digital enhancements at all (apart from brushing out a few specks of dust from the dark areas).


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks like you got the Great Pyramid at Geza back of your place,







, fred


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice!!

Sunsets and dawns are very hard to capture - last proper holiday I had was in West Africa and the skies were astonishing. I took rolls upon rolls of pics and when I had them developed: zilch. Diddly.

Si


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sometimes you're just in the right place at the right time.

Wandered into the garden one night and got this......


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Sometimes you're just in the right place at the right time.


Luck's the biggest factor in most of my photos









Back in the days when I used to carry a camera around with me all the time I caught this neat sunrise (shame the scan is a bit "blocky"):










If you thought this scene was out in the countryside somewhere you'd be wrong. It's overlooking Peckham Rye Park in South London, taken whilst I was waiting at a bus stop!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

We'd have no chance here lately.

Been almost dark still at 10 in the morning


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice photo Rich


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Garry. Makes me feel old though. Must've been mid-1980's. i.e. 20 years ago


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Thanks Garry. Makes me feel old though. Must've been mid-1980's. i.e. 20 years ago


 .........Who cares eh!................


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, you're darn right! There, I feel better already


----------

